

BlockSign Transaction Specification - krisoft
https://github.com/blocksign/blocksign

======
3nity
I'm a little skeptical- why can't core developers build contracting into the
blockchain so that it is totally decentralized? I suppose my question is, why
do we need a company, BlockSign in this case, to perform this function?

~~~
johnhenry
This IS totally decentralized contracting built into the blockchain :). The
link above is to a specification that allows everyone can create contracts in
a consistent manner. It's independent of the company, Blocksign, who offers
packaged a way for consumers to do it, but any developer (or determined
consumer) can use the specification to create contracts themselves that will
be compatible with any other system created with the same specification.

------
eneve
Worked great!

~~~
krisoft
I'm glad to hear that. (one of the developers here) But what do you mean
exactly by "worked"? You mean you have tried the implementation on
blocksignit.com ?

